# How Covid 19 began.



## joer (12 Apr 2020)

There is a very interesting article in the Daily mail UK today about the scientist who discovered this virus in China and how she was kept quiet about her findings for so long.


----------



## john luc (12 Apr 2020)

Probably a good article but are you seriously expecting the "we hate uppity Scots and traitor pro remoaners " to deliver an honest appraisal


----------



## joer (12 Apr 2020)

All i said was that it was an interesting story ,,,.and it is, food for thought...


----------



## john luc (12 Apr 2020)

Sorry not knocking you but it just I find that that paper really is one of the worst at presenting facts.


----------



## joer (12 Apr 2020)

I know that and I would not usually believe anything from that paper but the article I thought gave very interesting information on the scientist who worked on these viruses . The article also says that the Americans paid huge money for this type of research, more food for thought.


----------

